# michigan??



## deathfromabove7 (Jul 15, 2010)

anyone in here from mi?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* deathfromabove7. Have fun here.


----------



## msuron (Jun 15, 2010)

There are a few of us here!


----------



## NephNurse (Jul 4, 2010)

Try the Michigan forum link on this site scroll down in forums to Archers helping Archers - State Forums - Michigan:

Welcome to AT


----------



## Diamonds Victor (Jul 20, 2010)

That link doesn't work.


----------



## NephNurse (Jul 4, 2010)

See that, thanks


----------



## NephNurse (Jul 4, 2010)

Link must rotate each time it is pulled up or something to prevent spammers. Fixed it above just follow to get to a bunch of Michiganders


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome to AT:banana::RockOn::welcomesign::RockOn::banana:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## msuron (Jun 15, 2010)

Help please! Where is the "archers helping archers" section with the "state forums"?

Thanks!


----------



## dgriff017 (May 20, 2010)

hello there


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome from yet another Michigander!!


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

msuron said:


> Help please! Where is the "archers helping archers" section with the "state forums"?
> 
> Thanks!


Go to the forums page (where you found this area to chat) and "archers helping archers" is the 4th set of block of categories highlighted in a blue colored box. In this set of categories is an area that is listed "state forums" once you find this area (or any other area) click on it and you will find more info. Good luck.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Viva'sBow (Feb 7, 2010)

Yep [email protected]!


----------

